
Time Travel will almost certainly kill you - lvijay
https://medium.com/galileo-onwards/time-travel-16a208f7404a
======
zeristor
Also the Sun goes around the galaxy, the galaxy goes around in the local
group, etc, etc, etc

------
fhars
That's why the TARDIS is much more realistic, as it fully leaves this universe
before (in its own proper time) reappearing at another point in space and time
(and with properly adjusted velocity to match its new surroundings).

------
Udik
Corollary: time machines are a strict subset of teleporters.

